# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGM_1_29SD released - added LG T580 and T585.

## mohamed73

*LGM_1_29SD released - added LG T580 and T585.* 
 New version - LGM_1_29SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added support for LG LG T580 and T585
 - unlock codes reading, EEP repairing, IMEI fixing and flashing are
   supported.

----------

